# My First Paph Hsyining Web X Superbiens Opening



## camelotshadow (Jul 29, 2017)

Came in spike/bud almost 2 weeks ago & its opening!!!

Wanted one for months & Trader Joes has been out of them ever since I put one back & then wanted one,,,

Not huge bloom like the trader joes but decent size & I guess they get bigger as the plant grows?

So far I find the color dark & amazing...

Exciting to watch it open...

History
About week ago 2 leaves on bottom got brown spots & for fear I cut them off
& sprayed it with phystan 20 & covered the leaf end cuts with cinnamon & it seems ok now...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like it will be a nice dark one.


----------



## camelotshadow (Jul 30, 2017)

Really hard to take photos of the color with the flash...it tends to lighten it. The pouch is really very dark a black purple.

It is pretty dark but I really have nothing to compare it too.

I've seen some drool worthy dark almost blacks I like too but I'll see how this goes. 

I get addicted & need more. When I was into plumeria at one time I had over 100 seedlings....

About half open...don;t seem to see the green lines that were in the back of the hood & it could have an outline of white...

Exciting...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2017)

I love these dark ones!
Yours looks to have a pretty color. 
I have one opening up also.


----------



## camelotshadow (Jul 30, 2017)

Checked the tag & the Superbiens is Maroon Swan...

I like the dark ones too Vinicolor???


----------



## camelotshadow (Aug 14, 2017)

Well its dorsal never did lift beyond about 90 degrees but its got nice color & I like the leaves.

Do some dorsals just not stand tall or might it get better in another bloom if I can keep it alive...

Orchids scare me...

Anyway I saw another hybrid in spike I just had to have & hope the bud makes it during shipping...:drool:

Its a Paph Hung Sheng Red Apple '#C' x Paph fairrieanum 'Mr. Lee' 

I love the fairrieanum & hope the cross is easier to grow than the species...
It has the spotted paph leaves...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 14, 2017)

I bet you bought that one from JAZ Orchids. Great vendor with great plants. Did you notice how fast he lowered the already fair price on that group of paphs. I originally ordered four and then when he lowered the price I wrote him and asked to add another couple to the list. I bought 4 of the green and two of the maroon. I strongly believe that those paphs. came out of Hilo Orchids in Hawaii.


----------



## camelotshadow (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, it was paph 455. I just spotted it today & price was good.
He has one other of the same cross but its bud looked different. Both are dark buds though I thought this one was bigger & might even have 2 buds...this ones leaves are a bit more compact. 

I have been looking for a fairri cross.

Excited...hope the bud/spike makes it.

:drool:


----------



## camelotshadow (Aug 17, 2017)

Got the Fairri cross today...my 2nd paph...Paph Hung Sheng Red Apple '#C' x Paph fairrieanum 'Mr. Lee' 

The spike made it although the bark came out a it & the plant shifted as there was could have been more substance holding that inside the pot as it was on its side but luckily the shape if the box which was a triangle tuve made it difficult for laying it on end as it could have been a disaster.

Tried to gather every piece of bark & replace it & did but plant base is exposed much more than in photo but not sure if I should cover the crown area at this point of just leave it as it is.

She's all firmed in her pot & staked to stabilize & sprayed with phystan for good measure & watered.

Smaller than I thought. Almost a mini plant. Leaves are short & narrow...Cute & it has 2 buds...

So all in all I am thankful & it would be nice if it opens & has some sort of frilly petals...

:drool:

Can't seem to post pictures..getting some sort of error...so trying to post original vendor photo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paph-Hung-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Tried to post photos this week & again today at this time...
Its a 91 kb jpg

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## camelotshadow (Aug 21, 2017)

Darn...The superbiens cross bloom has wilted...Its only been about 2 week since it opened but it never really fully opened...

New Fairri cross might be losing its bud!!! Sort of turning a brownish color....sad....

:sob:


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 22, 2017)

use postimage.org
'Hot link for forums'


----------

